# samba logon script



## Tole (6. Oktober 2003)

Hi,
ich habe bisher in der Datei smb.conf, folgenden eintrag gehabt:

logon script = %U.bat

Das hat auch soweit recht gut geklappt. Nur muss ich leider recht oft die User wechseln und Verzeichnisse anpassen. Das erfordert einen erheblichen Administrationsaufwand, wenn ich für jeden User eine eigenes Logon-script Erstellen und Verwalten muss. Jetzt habe ich ein Logon Script erstellt, welches einmalig ist, aber beim aufruf 2 Parameter benötigt. Beispiel für einen manuellen aufruf der :

\\server\logonverzeichnis\scriptname.bat username rechnername

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese Parameter durch Samba auch zu generieren und zu übertragen? Folgendes funktioniert leider nicht:

logon script = scriptname.bat %U %M
logon script = scriptname.bat -%U -%M
logon script = scriptname.bat /%U /%M

Bei allen Drei Varianten sucht er nur nach einer Datei mit dem Rechnernamen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## hulmel (7. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe Im Samba Buch auch nichts darüber gefunden.
Es gibt aber "%COMPUTERNAME%" und "%USERNAME%" unter Windows...


----------



## Tole (7. Oktober 2003)

Danke für die schnelel Antwort, hab es versucht, leider ohne erfolg :-(.
Unter Windows 2000 klappt es gut, leider läuft auf einigen Rechnern im Netzwerk Win 9x und dabei klappt das leider nicht.


----------

